# Anyone recommend a wireless bridge?



## messengerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Hi

I've been trying, without any luck, to connect my TiVo wirelessly to a Netgear DG834G using a Netgear WGE111 I bought cheaply on eBay. I can see it when hardwired but not wirelessly which kind of defeats the point.

Can anyone recommend a current bridge which would do the job reliably and without too much fuss. My network uses WPA PSK and if the bridge can support a couple of devices that would be a worthwhile bonus.

The Netgear site is hopelessly vague about exactly what its products can or can't do and customer services aren't interested in buyers who aren't "bulk".

Many thanks.

Kenny


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

I use a WGE101 - a "real" network bridge as opposed to a games adaptor

Mind you, provided you have ONLY the Tivo vonnected to it, it should still work

Can you ping the bridge? Does it connect to your wireless network OK??

Have a look for other threads talking about the WGE111 - there have been a few

Phil G


----------



## messengerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Pings OK but only when connected with an ethernet cable. I can then access set up pages and configure the thing to talk to to my network. Wirelessly though it remains resolutely invisible to all communication efforts including simple pings. Placement makes no difference either, even right next to the router.

I wondered about the difference between a "proper" bridge and a game adaptor. Real or marketing speak I couldn't decide. For the money involved it now seems simpler to buy something known to work rather than fight through the fog.

Was your device straightforward to install?


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

VERY

What make is your router - mine was also Netgear (seems to be easier to keep to one make)

It sounds like your device is failing to connect to your wireless network - I wouldn't give up quite yet. Are you sure it is configured properly (sorry if this is asking the obvious). Also, does your router allow you to see connected devices - is the WGE111 there?

Otherswise, I got my WGE101 from eBay but there don't seem to be any around at the moment


----------



## messengerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Ha! I too figured keeping to the same make has to be simpler. Router is a Netgear DG834G. I've configured the adaptor correctly as far as I can see: correct security settings and password etc. That it comes up on the Router OK when wired makes me wonder whether there is a hardware fault with the wireless circuits or maybe being older tech it speaks a different dialect. I'm certainly no expert. I tried factory resets and switching all the kit off and then back on again in a special order referred to in the instructions. Which is why I probably thought maybe it was time to cut my losses and buy something more up to date. Shelf life for these things seems short even by IT standards and it's hard to decipher which of the current product line up works as a bridge with their best selling router (the DG834G).

I'll keep an eye out for a 101 though. Seems a popular choice!


----------



## Milhouse (Sep 15, 2001)

Due to the lack of WGE101s, you may want to consider the Linksys WRT54GL (approx £44 brand new from, for example, Broadbandbuyer.com) with after market firmware (OpenWRT, Sveasoft) supports bridging, WDS and also client-mode operation - OpenWRT bridging (documented here) and client mode how-to (document here).

I have a WRT54GS v2 with Sveasoft Talisman 1.2 running in Client mode without any issues whatsoever. Sveasoft is much easier to configure than OpenWRT, but it does cost $20.

Alternatively, consider power-line networking - a bit more expensive, but it works very well.


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I use the WGPS606 in conjunction with my DG834G, which is described as a wireless print server. It was a real fiddle to set up, but now works flawlessly providing not only a direct link to my TiVo from the router upstairs but also 3 extra ethernet ports for downstairs use, not to mention 2 USB ports to plug my phone into for charging 

The print server is also useful when I want to cart the printer downstairs and use without connecting it directly to the laptop.

Sorry - I can't provide any help on how to get the WGE111 working - but you did ask for recommendations.


----------



## messengerman (Dec 9, 2006)

Thanks aerialplug. I'll check out your WGPS606.

Milhouse. "After market firmware" sounds way too scary for a fool like me. And I know even less about Client mode operation and open WRT bridging than I knew about Polonium 210 a couple of weeks ago  

I considered mains networking but the reviews I looked at claimed it was very slow and to be honest I think wireless works OK in my house. I have a couple of squeezeboxes and my daughters laptop connected wirelessly and they work fine.

I sense a purpose designed bridge compatible with the Netgear router ought to do the trick


----------



## aerialplug (Oct 20, 2000)

I have to repeat my initial sentence in caution - it was a _real fiddle_ to get working - and I didn't take notes so I'm pretty sure it would be a fiddle again next time. The installation software assumes your first task is to connect a printer to the device, not use it as a bridge, so in the end I did some of the initial install by connecting it directly with ethernet cable - why now, I've forgotten. 

Plus - at around £70 probably twice the price of a game adapter.

But, it works for me. And if you can get it to work, thoroughly recommended.


----------



## frogster (Jan 4, 2006)

messengerman said:


> I can see it when hardwired but not wirelessly which kind of defeats the point.


What exactly do you mean by this? What do the LEDs on the front of the WGE say?

The WGE111 is a straighforward device which works well.

Start by deactivating all wireless security. Make sure the switch on the back of the WGE111 is to the left. Turn off both devices, reboot the router first then the WGE111. If you log into the router config page you will be able to see all connected wifi devices. If you can't see the WGE111 then check that they are both using the same wifi channel and have the same SSID. The defaults for both are the same.

If the router can see the WGE then connect the WGE to your PC using an ethernet cable and deactivate any other type of connection on the PC. REBOOT THE PC. You should now be able to see the router and the internet via the WGE. If so then reactivate your wifi security, putting the same settings on both devices. REBOOT BOTH DEVICES. If you can still see the internet via the WGE then it will also work with the Tivo, assuming that the Tivo was previously set up correctly to have the router as its gateway.


----------



## PaulWilkinsUK (Mar 20, 2006)

The fact that it isnt connecting via wireless 'could' mean that the mac address of the bridge is not set an an allowable device on the router, might be worth a look...


----------



## kitschcamp (May 18, 2001)

The best wireless bridge I've bought is the SlimDevices Squeezebox , plus it has the other advantages.


----------



## b166er (Oct 24, 2003)

Is this the kind of wireless bridge you were looking for?


----------



## Olly (Sep 29, 2001)

I'm using a WGPS606 as well. I don't recall it being that hard to set up other than the supplied instrucions are a bit lacking.

It has worked faultlessly, with two TiVos connected, for well over a year. The previous two Linksys WET-11s were rubbish in comparison (and both died after 13 months).


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

I use a WGPS606, which replaced a WGE101 that was 'struck' by lightning. Both were good, and I had no problem setting them up.

I bought the WGPS606 off eBay. It was sold as an unwanted present, but was in fact a refurbished model. Because it was still good value, I kept it. I often see the WGE101 sold as refurbished models (from more honest sellers), but you will need to add a switch to that to support multiple devices.


----------



## Jimus (Dec 28, 2005)

I use the WGE111 without any problems, great range and connection speeds. I now have a Netgear router, but it also worked well with my Draytek before.

I remember a bit of fiddling on set-up but nothing special or particularly painful other than having to reset the device IP by temporarily changing my router IP address so I could access it.

Chz

Jimus


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

One bizarre thing I never got to the bottom of was....

Due to the fact I use Netgears Access List to limit the MAC addresses that can connect to my DG834G, I did have to enter BOTH the Tivo and WGE101 MAC addresses

Now, when I look at attached devices, I do see them both BUT they both show the SAME MAC address???

Works like a charm though

PS Lots of WGPS606s on eBay - some with 30 quid "buy now" prices.....


----------



## iankb (Oct 9, 2000)

PhilG said:


> Due to the fact I use Netgears Access List to limit the MAC addresses that can connect to my DG834G, I did have to enter BOTH the Tivo and WGE101 MAC addresses
> 
> Now, when I look at attached devices, I do see them both BUT they both show the SAME MAC address???


The WGE101 assumes the MAC address of the first wired device that attaches to it.


----------



## PhilG (Jan 15, 2002)

Occasionally I have had problems with devices connecting at "G" speeds, so for the time being I have throttled my DG834G back to being a "b only" access point. As I have minimal internal traffic on my network, and my WAN to the outside world is "only" *Mbps, I reckon I am not losing anything by being "b only" BUT my wireless connections are MUCH more stable

Perhaps worth a stab?


----------



## Prof. Yaffle (Aug 2, 2002)

I'm another one using a WGPS606. I have a PC, TiVo with cachecard and an XBox 360 plugged into it connected to a DG834G. Was easy to set up (I ignored the CD and did it manually). Absolutely rock solid especially when compared to my old Netgear DG824M / Linksys combo.


----------

